# This Years Garden



## oologahan (Aug 19, 2017)

I put up tarps on three sides of the fence to protect the corn, but that didn't stop two tornado's from sucking the kernels off the cob, the green beans never produced a bean, the peppers and onions didn't produce or grow, but the radishes, yellow squash, zucchini, tomatoes, and cucumbers did exceptionally well. We are getting a dozen cherry tomatoes and four or five Romas a day off three plants. I have four more Roma plants just starting to produce and ttwo beefsteak plants also ready to produce. I also have 5 other varieties about 6 inch tall and doing well. We got over two dozen large zucchini's this year and four or five times that of the yellow squash. I only had four cucumber plants, but we have gotten a couple dozen, about a fourth of them are odd short fat ones and the rest are beautiful 9 inchers. The two watermelon plants have produce four large Black Diamond melons over 25 lbs, we got two and the raccoons got two.


----------



## amberg (Oct 3, 2017)

I do love squash! Yellow and green!


----------

